# Genie 0x093D, Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR44-500*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214889-genie-0x093d/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

_Since receiving 0x093d last week, I have had many audio and video breakups while watching live TV slightly delayed. We haven't seen breakups on recorded shows, but most of what we are now watching was recorded on 8c2. I never received 0x0929, but I ran on 0x08c2 for several weeks and never had any problems at all. I hope this gets fixed quickly because my wife and I have about had it with these screwed up updates._


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

What are the smart search key changes?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rmmccann said:


> What are the smart search key changes?


The bottom row of the keypad is symbols instead of text.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> The bottom row of the keypad is symbols instead of text.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, they made easier for Spanish speaking folks.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Yeah, they made easier for Spanish speaking folks.


No they made it easier for the programers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> No they made it easier for the programers.


Nope. Sorry. See my post above.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Nope. Sorry. See my post above.


So are you saying Spanish people can't read Spanish?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> So are you saying Spanish people can't read Spanish?


Why is that not possible? Some english speaking folks Can't read either


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

An old problem returned with 0x093d, or maybe it was never really fixed. We are a few shows behind on The Bridge so we watched the 9/17 show Beholder last night which had a recorded length of 1:11. At 1:05 the show stopped with the "do you want to delete" message.

I kept 2 HR21-700s to backup programs recorded on my Genie so if a recording has a lot of video and audio breakups or if it stops at 1:05 I can still view it. The program played to the end on my HR21-700.

I reported this problem several months ago here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213226-why-do-some-genie-shows-stop-at-105/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Why is that not possible? Some english speaking folks Can't read either


Exactly&#8230;.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> So are you saying Spanish people can't read Spanish?


I am telling you what the techs release notes says about the update&#8230;.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> No they made it easier for the programers.


For non-believers

*The Details:*

· Visible improvements and features in the new software include:

1. *Wireless Video Bridge* - "Reset Video Bridges" menu option
A new button has been added to the Wireless Video Bridge screen. We strongly recommend NOT using this option. The button will remove the pairing information for all wireless clients.

2. *Keypad Icon Changes*
To help standardize the Smart Search on-screen keypad for *non-English* users, the CLR, SPC and DEL keys are being replaced with more universal icons.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Got this HR44 release on my HR34 last night


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

I received 0x93D last night on my HR34-700. Eveything seems to be working fine.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Last night I had terrible video breakup on the History channel recordings. I have noticed some breakup on other recordings since the software upgrade on 10/23.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> Last night I had terrible video breakup on the History channel recordings. I have noticed some breakup on other recordings since the software upgrade on 10/23.


I had video and audio breakups on this version until I did a reset. Since then everything has been OK.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Why is this only going to the HR44-500?

And why is 0x8c2 the software streaming for the HR44-500 now instead of the POS 0x929?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

As for the hr44-500 they likely found something specific to it that needed to be fixed so it got a slightly newer version..

As for the other, well they do use staggered rollouts for a reason...


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

My HR44-200 with AM21 updated to 0X093D today at 01:21AM and I am now experiencing break ups on one of my local channels. I checked Settings->Sat&Antenna->Antenna Setup->Edit Off-Air Channels and some (but not all) channels are listed twice (2-1 2-1 2-2 2-2 etc.). It is one of these double-listed channels that is breaking up (7-1). I used Settings->Sat&Antenna->Antenna Setup->Edit Off-Air Channels->Signal Meter to check signal strengths and on double listed channel 7-1 and the first instance is 78% and the second instance is 100%. Using Settings->Sat&Antenna->Antenna Setup->Edit Off-Air Channels I tried removing the weaker of the double listing but then the channel disappeared altogether from the channel guide.

I then did a Settings->Sat&Antenna->Antenna Setup->Reset Settings & Initial Setup and the problem persisted.

I did a double reboot and the problem persisted.

Everything had been working perfectly prior to today's update.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## sgrabowski (Jun 6, 2009)

Greetings all.

I had my HR44-500 receive the 0x093D update around 3:50am today (11/04). When I got home this evening, I was unable to use my remote (RC65RX) to control the receiver. In the Menu, I could (apparently) toggle between RFand IR, but to no avail. The remote would never 'sync'. Multiple receiver resets did not solve the problem. Interestingly, I was able to get to the diagnostics menu during boot using the remote, so I ran some diagnostics and the IR remote tests passed.

Another series of reboots still did fix the issue. I then forced a re-download of the software (0x08C2) during a reset and the remote is now working fine (in IR mode). I no longer seem to be able to change between IR and RF remote via the Menu (it's been a while, and I may be way off base, but something in the back of my mind recalls RF not being available on HR44?). Interestingly though, "More System Info" still shows:

Remote Control
Receiver Mode: DIRECTV
STB Remote Mode: RF <-- ?? Maybe this isn't what I think it is?
Current Remote: IR

At any rate, I'm not sure if it was an anomoly with the way the receiver was configured when the 0x093D update was originally pushed or not. I guess I'll see if/when another update pushes down if the problem returns...

Just thought I'd share...

Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sgrabowski said:


> I guess I'll see if/when another update pushes down if the problem returns...
> 
> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> ...


Dont worry, you will get the same update very soon&#8230;..


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

After the update last night I have no Pandora/YouTube or Posters in My Directv. Should I be patient or do a double reset?


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't seen any major issues, but an annoyance I can't get rid of. For some reason Genie recorded 1 minute of Seth Meyers and Craig Ferguson when it updated. There is no delete option on the program. When I play either one, at the end, it gives me an option to "record this Genie series", "No, delete it" or "Do Nothing". I've pressed the delete option more than once but both remain on my list. How the heck do I get rid of them?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Got it yesterday, nothing of note and did the normal double restart guide flush.

I have been noticing that my CBS local recordings from 10/4 and 10/5 (just watched them last night) had some weird break up and audio drops on them, but no problems on other channels. Not sure if this is related to what others have noticed, or my local was having a problem in early October.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> After the update last night I have no Pandora/YouTube or Posters in My Directv. Should I be patient or do a double reset?


Give it a day or two


----------



## sgrabowski (Jun 6, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Dont worry, you will get the same update very soon&#8230;..


Oh, I know. And I did (at 04:00). Came home this evening to an "on" receiver (I normally suspend it nightly) and a nice big DirecTV logo frozen on-screen. Did a red-button reset (confirming 0x093D), rebooted again (waited for the program guide download), and eventually back to the DirecTV logo. No response from the remote. Hit Select on the Receiver and was at least able to change a channel and eventually get picture & sound (and force another reboot).

So, another download of 0x08C2 and back working fine. Obviously my receiver really doesn't like this update...

Not exactly how I want to spend 30 minutes of every day (until they decide 0x093D is mainstreamed and I'm finally hosed [or switch to using the 'remote' via the DirecTV tablet app]). The real key will be the WAF (Wife Annoyance Factor)...

-Scott

PS - New problem (and I haven't researched to see if there's an easy solution, but by Playlist is gone [though still shows the 12% Free]). Any quick solution to rebuilding the Playlist? I went to running File System Verification (PASSED), SMART Short Test (PASSED) and SMART Long Test (still running - how long might I expect this to take? It's been stuck flashing @10% for a good 10+ minutes). After that finishes (or I get sick of waiting), I'll let a reboot finish and see if my Playlist is back. Other thoughts still welcome.

*EDIT*: SMART Long Test also PASSED (took about 2.5 hours). After reboot, Playlist was back. Expecting a rinse and repeat tomorrow.


----------



## dc123 (Nov 9, 2014)

I lose signal from box to tv when doing rapid channel switching also sometimes when going to second tuner (double play as they call it). This never happened before upgrade. Also when using double play there it takes quite some time to get audio.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dc123 said:


> I lose signal from box to tv when doing rapid channel switching also sometimes when going to second tuner (double play as they call it). This never happened before upgrade. Also when using double play there it takes quite some time to get audio.


Go into your display settings and turn NATIVE OFF. By keeping everything on one resolution say 1080i, you will find channel changes faster.


----------



## dc123 (Nov 9, 2014)

NR4P said:


> Go into your display settings and turn NATIVE OFF. By keeping everything on one resolution say 1080i, you will find channel changes faster.


Thanks. That seems to have helped a lot. I do have a question thouh. Will setting Native off prevent me from getting a 1080p signal? It seems to have made everything 1080i. I don't have any 1080p content recorded to check at the moment.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dc123 said:


> Thanks. That seems to have helped a lot. I do have a question thouh. Will setting Native off prevent me from getting a 1080p signal? It seems to have made everything 1080i. I don't have any 1080p content recorded to check at the moment.


No, it does not. You can check channel 125 for 1080p video


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

sgrabowski said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I had my HR44-500 receive the 0x093D update around 3:50am today (11/04). When I got home this evening, I was unable to use my remote (RC65RX) to control the receiver. In the Menu, I could (apparently) toggle between RFand IR, but to no avail. The remote would never 'sync'. Multiple receiver resets did not solve the problem. Interestingly, I was able to get to the diagnostics menu during boot using the remote, so I ran some diagnostics and the IR remote tests passed.
> 
> ...


The RC65RX will NOT (and never has been able to) control the HR44 in RF. You need an RC71 or RC72.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Go into your display settings and turn NATIVE OFF. By keeping everything on one resolution say 1080i, you will find channel changes faster.


Possibly at the expense of picture quality.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

NR4P said:


> Go into your display settings and turn NATIVE OFF. By keeping everything on one resolution say 1080i, you will find channel changes faster.


While that works one can leave Native On and increase channel change speed by entering the channel numbers on the remote and pressing Enter.


----------



## antneye (Sep 29, 2006)

My problems of remote and box forgettign it is in RF mode has returned. I just gave up and put the boxes where they can be seen and am using IR mode. I am very dissapointed with these receivers.


----------



## Major81 (Nov 11, 2014)

New guy here, please forgive my ignorance:

I've got an HR44/500 and ever since it received the 0x93d update (it does not say 0x093d...) my receiver needs to be rebooted several times daily. Sometimes it stops while watching live TV, sometimes while watching a recorded show, sometimes it simply won't turn on without a hard reset. Most of the time when it does reset, it gives me a purple screen that says "A problem has been detected in the storage device. The system will now scan the disk to attempt to fix it." It then does exactly that, doesn't report any problems, no files are missing, and so far running the full system check doesn't identify any problems. The server still records programs, I can still access them, etc. -just as long as the whole thing doesn't up and die while I'm doing so. I've had this box since July 2013 and I've never had any problems with it until this 0x93d update. It seems too young to be dying (I've never even had it more than 60-some% full) and the timing with the 0x93d just seems like it can't just be coincidence. Any suggestions?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

What does it say - when you press menu- Setup - setting?


----------



## Major81 (Nov 11, 2014)

Menu-setup-setting?

Menu-settings & help- settings, It says

Receiver: hr44/500
Receiver ID: xxxx xxxx xxxx
Access card: xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
Software: 0x93d, Thu 10/23, 2:34a

I'm putting x instead of the numbers for the ID and access card, but it does show numbers for those. Is that the info you were asking for? If not, lemme know what to find where as I appreciate the help.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I suspect your hard drive is failing. Sometimes updates exasperate a minor problem. May want to call and start the replacement process very soon.


----------



## Major81 (Nov 11, 2014)

If that's the case, is there any way to get my files transferred or will I just lose everything?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Major81 said:


> If that's the case, is there any way to get my files transferred or will I just lose everything?


You will loose everything if you replace the receiver


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Major81 said:


> Any suggestions?


Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## Major81 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, coolman and everyone, but the issue was forced. I called DirecTV about my issues this afternoon and after a half hour of talk they came to the same conclusion that I suspected and you all suggested -that the firmware either caused or exascerbated a problem with the hard drive. The customer service rep wrote up a report and 'sent it up the chain' and told me to call back in a day or so to see what they came up with. A few hours later my server crapped out again but this time finally gave me an error code, 15-472, confirming that the hard drive was toast. I tried to use Coolman's tip to run the BIST but the server never let me, it would go from 'entering diagnostic mode..." right into the same 15-472 error screen. So I called DirecTV back and they are sending out a replacement. Thanks for the suggestions anyways everyone.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Major81 said:


> Thanks, coolman and everyone, but the issue was forced. I called DirecTV about my issues this afternoon and after a half hour of talk they came to the same conclusion that I suspected and you all suggested -that the firmware either caused or exascerbated a problem with the hard drive. The customer service rep wrote up a report and 'sent it up the chain' and told me to call back in a day or so to see what they came up with. A few hours later my server crapped out again but this time finally gave me an error code, 15-472, confirming that the hard drive was toast. I tried to use Coolman's tip to run the BIST but the server never let me, it would go from 'entering diagnostic mode..." right into the same 15-472 error screen. So I called DirecTV back and they are sending out a replacement. Thanks for the suggestions anyways everyone.


Your very welcome, and glad to hear your getting a replacement!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just got the 93d update last night, and as usual did the double reset
Everything seems good so far although i'll give a day or two to see if there's any issues

I'm not sure how anybody loses app icons in the Menu Youtube,Pandora etc whenever there's a new update unless you did a
clearmybox keyword search. Of all the updates I received is still intact even My Directv feature is still there.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Question: Is a double-reset recommended after each update? 

Got my first HR44 in March 2013. Hard drive bit the dust in March of this year. Got replacement. Last night, the box froze while watching a recorded program. Totally unresponsive. Only choice was a red-button reset. Things returned to normal (except that I lost part of a show that was recording). I'd hate to have yet another hard-drive failure, but if I do, what does that say about these boxes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought 93D was only for the -500?

I got it on my -200 last night.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got it on my -700 on 11/5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Got it on My 200 This am - Why am I being Punished  LOL!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 received 0x093d early this morning. As with previous downloads Sports, YouTube, Pandora, and Allow Web Videos did not reload.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 received 0x093d early this morning. As with previous downloads Sports, YouTube, Pandora, and Allow Web Videos did not reload.


Update: As with previous software updates I had to perform two red button resets this morning to get Sports, Youtube, Pandora, and Allow Web Videos to reload. Shouldn't have to go through these extremes every time we receive a software update.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Update: As with previous software updates I had to perform two red button resets this morning to get Sports, Youtube, Pandora, and Allow Web Videos to reload. Shouldn't have to go through these extremes every time we receive a software update.


I have found out, the hard way, that the missing My DIRECTV Group, can also be caused by a bad install of the upgrading software. My HD channels also disappeared with the corrupt install.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> I have found out, the hard way, that the missing My DIRECTV Group, can also be caused by a bad install of the upgrading software. My HD channels also disappeared with the corrupt install.


God point. Question is what's causing the bad installs?


----------



## riverat (Dec 19, 2007)

Been having problems for 4 weeks now with my hr44-700 after the new software it worked good for a day the the hd chanels went dark and scheduled programs were missed today it froze and i rebooted 4 times worked a couple minutes the freezing again called tech support went through all the steps again and still they wont send a replacement unit they said that they'll send a tech complained that it's poor cust. svc. but what can one do when your still under contract.


----------



## dc123 (Nov 9, 2014)

It seems to me that a new "feature" is that now each time you record video on demand, you are asked if you want the high quality option or the fast option. I don't think that has always been the case. Either way can you make a permanent selection (alway high quality) and not get prompted each time?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dc123 said:


> It seems to me that a new "feature" is that now each time you record video on demand, you are asked if you want the high quality option or the fast option. I don't think that has always been the case. Either way can you make a permanent selection (alway high quality) and not get prompted each time?


it used to be that the OSD only came out once and once a selection was made, it remembered that "forever"


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> God point. Question is what's causing the bad installs?


For three straight weeks after install, the My DIRECTV Group remain missing. When the HD Channels went, the repair tech came out and did another install and everything returned from the land of the lost.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

riverat said:


> Been having problems for 4 weeks now with my hr44-700 after the new software it worked good for a day the the hd chanels went dark and scheduled programs were missed today it froze and i *rebooted 4 times* worked a couple minutes the freezing again called tech support went through all the steps again and still they wont send a replacement unit they said that they'll send a tech complained that it's poor cust. svc. but what can one do when your still under contract.


Try a re-install of NR. Do you know how to do that? Menu/Reset and at the very first sign of the blue screen, key in 0-2-4-6-8 in a rapid but sure manner of the remote keypad. The blue screen should report in the upper left that it is looking for new software. If that not there within 10 seconds, your keypad entering was done wrong.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There is no such thing as a bad install of a new firmware. It is either there or it isn't.

However, you can have data basing issues that can be solved by doing a key word search for CLEARMYBOX.

But there is zero point in re downloading a firmware, that is wasting time for no reason, and is not what is fixing anyones issues. Making it rebuild all the databases and re-downloading all the extra software is what is causing it to get fixed.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> There is no such thing as a bad install of a new firmware. It is either there or it isn't.
> 
> However, you can have data basing issues that can be solved by doing a key word search for CLEARMYBOX.
> 
> But there is zero point in re downloading a firmware, that is wasting time for no reason, and is not what is fixing anyones issues. Making it rebuild all the databases and re-downloading all the extra software is what is causing it to get fixed.


I have a HR44-200 and a HR24-500. What you stated makes sense. What I don't understand is for the most part when both receivers receive a national software release I have to perform a red button double reset to force the database to rebuild and reload but on a few occasions I don't. Why the lack of consistency?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got this update on the 12th and haven't had a problem yet thankfully.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

The previous update for my HR44-500 introduced what I thought was a failing hard drive. But since 93D over a week ago, none of those symtoms have occured. The hard drive is probably still questionable, but based on a prior post, the previous release may have exacerbated it and the new release has settled it back down. Knock on wood.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

HR34/700 0x93d Thu 11/13
Been 2 days and My DIRECTV hasn't populated


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

keithtd said:


> HR34/700 0x93d Thu 11/13
> Been 2 days and My DIRECTV hasn't populated


Mine has not either and that usually means a manual restart is needed.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

My HR44/500 has missed a couple of recordings for no apparant reason and this morning while watching a recorded program it locked up completely and required a red button restart.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

The only issue I've noticed with mine (HR44-500) on this release has been that if I timeshift a recording and happen to catch up to real time, I have to hit pause and then play to give it a small buffer otherwise I get choppy audio (it drops in and out, clicks and pops). I don't use Pandora or anything like that so I can't comment on how/if those are working.

Otherwise, this unit overall has been so much better than the HR34 it replaced.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> * Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
> * When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
> ...


Short Smart test fails with error code 3016 on HR-44 500. Anyone know what that means specifically?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sweep49 said:


> Short Smart test fails with error code 3016 on HR-44 500. Anyone know what that means specifically?


Best thing to do is call DirecTV and find out. There's a list of DirecTV Error Codes but I've never seen that one listed.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Haven't been around the forum in a while, but wonder if I am the only one still experiencing the call waiting ghost "unavailable"? My HR44-700 is on 93d. A few freezing hiccups here and there, but reboots seem to help for a while. CID ghost is the main gripe at this point. Any fixes on the radar?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

frogg said:


> Haven't been around the forum in a while, but wonder if I am the only one still experiencing the call waiting ghost "unavailable"? My HR44-700 is on 93d. A few freezing hiccups here and there, but reboots seem to help for a while. CID ghost is the main gripe at this point. Any fixes on the radar?


No, you're not. The "Unavailable" still displays frequently on my HR44-700 (93d). Used to do so just when I was on the phone, but now it shows up regardless. D* must not think it's important enough to fix. But it's really a nuisance -- especially after all this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

kram said:


> No, you're not. The "Unavailable" still displays frequently on my HR44-700 (93d). Used to do so just when I was on the phone, but now it shows up regardless. D* must not think it's important enough to fix. But it's really a nuisance -- especially after all this time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to have that problem but someone from this forum suggested the problem was a dish grounding problem. I ran a heavy copper wire from my dish to a ground connection where the power comes into my house and I put a ground block about a foot before where the 4 coax cables enter my swm8. Since doing that over a year ago I have never had another unavailable display on any of my DVRs.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I am having issues with recordings from the History channel. The last two recordings of The Curse of Oak Island have been extremely choppy, almost unwatchable. 
I have not had any issues with any other recordings.
The shows are recorded on a HR44-500 and are being watched on a HR24-200 in another room. 

Is anyone else having issues such as this?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I am having an issue with my network features not enabling. things like my sport teams, Pandora, youtube, direct tv suggestions and etc. Its been over a week and I rebooted the thing a couple times, waiting a few days before reboots. I checked all the settings and they are correct, network services start without any errors and when I press the dash it says connected to the internet, however it still never loads the extra features.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ffemtreed said:


> I am having an issue with my network features not enabling. things like my sport teams, Pandora, youtube, direct tv suggestions and etc. Its been over a week and I rebooted the thing a couple times, waiting a few days before reboots. I checked all the settings and they are correct, network services start without any errors and when I press the dash it says connected to the internet, however it still never loads the extra features.


Have you tried a double red button reset?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Have you tried a double red button reset?


No I have not, not even sure I know what that is. I assuming you reset it with the redbutton twice in a row?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ffemtreed said:


> No I have not, not even sure I know what that is. I assuming you reset it with the redbutton twice in a row?


Kind of. you reset once, then after it gets to live TV, then you reset it again.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Isn't it better to reset twice via menu, vs RBR?

Anyways, I do that of course after every SW update.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

bpratt said:


> I use to have that problem but someone from this forum suggested the problem was a dish grounding problem. I ran a heavy copper wire from my dish to a ground connection where the power comes into my house and I put a ground block about a foot before where the 4 coax cables enter my swm8. Since doing that over a year ago I have never had another unavailable display on any of my DVRs.


Well, my dish is grounded (just had new roof installed, and reconnected the ground wire myself), and my swm8 is also grounded. Never had a CID problem until switching to HR44. But a good thought, so thanks for the comment.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Isn't it better to reset twice via menu, vs RBR?
> 
> Anyways, I do that of course after every SW update.


On genies it no longer matters.

Well one exception. If you are going to be coping an esata to a new esata it matters. Otherwise no it doesn't anymore evidently.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure if it's a software issue but when I enabled PIP and tried to switch between channel's using the DOWN arrow 
it didn't do anything when I pressed repeatedly, until I disabled then re-enable then it started working. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Just noticed a weird glitch with one of my FX series (American Horror Story). I was two episodes behind and watched one of them last night. Even though it said there was 1:15 worth of program to watch, once it hit the 1:05 mark it glitched and gave me the "keep or delete" window. Not sure if the guide data had anything to do with it or this software version. Will know more tonight when I watch the next episode.

Had not seen or had this issue previously so hoping it's a one-off thing. Good thing I have access to FXNOW,


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> Just noticed a weird glitch with one of my FX series (American Horror Story). I was two episodes behind and watched one of them last night. Even though it said there was 1:15 worth of program to watch, once it hit the 1:05 mark it glitched and gave me the "keep or delete" window. Not sure if the guide data had anything to do with it or this software version. Will know more tonight when I watch the next episode.
> 
> Had not seen or had this issue previously so hoping it's a one-off thing. Good thing I have access to FXNOW,


Do a search on 1:05 and you'll see several reports of this problem.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213226-why-do-some-genie-shows-stop-at-105/?hl=%2B1%3A05#entry3303671


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> I am having issues with recordings from the History channel. The last two recordings of The Curse of Oak Island have been extremely choppy, almost unwatchable.
> I have not had any issues with any other recordings.
> The shows are recorded on a HR44-500 and are being watched on a HR24-200 in another room.
> 
> Is anyone else having issues such as this?


Same **** this week watching on the 44 where it was recorded.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

HR34-700
0x93d
After update trick play doesn't work (rewind or skip back results in picture freezing with time bar moving. Going back to live restarts video)
Remote (IR) is very intermittent

No issues prior to the update


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

At first, I thought 93d was ok, but the last couple of weeks now, the HR44-500 will lock up overnight, every night. I have to do a RBR every morning to fix it. (Don't know if it's a software or hardware issue but I hate the idea of the box getting replaced and losing the recordings on it.)


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

jacinkcmo said:


> At first, I thought 93d was ok, but the last couple of weeks now, the HR44-500 will lock up overnight, every night. I have to do a RBR every morning to fix it. (Don't know if it's a software or hardware issue but I hate the idea of the box getting replaced and losing the recordings on it.)


My HR34 started doing that and it ended up being a hard drive failure. My advice is get caught up on your recordings and contact DirecTV. They have some tests they can have you run to determine if it's hardware or not.


----------



## geeuinit (Dec 5, 2014)

There's a bug while in the middle of a recorded show, I'll press the guide button and switch to Live tv, then when I want to switch back to view my recording where i last left off by pressing the "previous" button on the remote, it starts my recording at the very beginning. This is very troublesome for hour+ long shows such as sports broadcasts.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Genie 0x0987 has gone NR.

A Series S#/E# have been added.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm still waiting for improvements on subtitles or closed captioning. The Genie missed out on several captioning while the rest of the receivers are flawless. Genie's captioning needs work and improvements. Please tend to it.


----------

